# Credit Union Mistake



## indebtedgal (7 Jan 2008)

Hi

I have a 10k loan with a credit union and I have never missed or been late with a payment in all the time I have been a customer. Then out of the blue today I get a "reminder" letter not in the slightest bit friendly telling me i am in arrears to the tune of €900 and requesting immediate payment in full! I was at work and asked the bf to open my mail as i was expecting something else and naturally enough he went through the roof when he saw it. mucho hassle. I rang them immediatly and the credit controller apologised and said it was a system problem and she would rectify it. I left it at that as I was at work and couldn't go into it. Now that I have the letter in front of me I am getting really miffed. Its def of the threatening variety, and also a "reminder", even though Its the 1st thing i've gotten off them. I've never been late once in the 2 or 3 years i am with them. Have I a leg to stand on if I want to complain or take it further..


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jan 2008)

You can of course complain to the manager, the directors, or maybe even the [broken link removed], if you feel it necessary to take it further.

You may also wish to confirm that your ICB record has not been affected-assuming your credit union is a member.

And maybe access to your file to see that it is clean?

Do you expect any redress other than an apology?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2008)

I don't think that the Credit Union Regulator would be interested unless you think that it is a systematic error and is likely to recur.

Institutions, or the people in them, make errors. They correct them. It's unpleasant to get this letter, but if they apologize, it won't otherwise affect you.

Brendan


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jan 2008)

_Mea culpa_-Brendan is of course correct.  If the CU do not deal satisfactorily with your complaint, then it is the Financial Services Ombudsman that you should approach.


----------



## indebtedgal (9 Jan 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> You can of course complain to the manager, the directors, or maybe even the [broken link removed], if you feel it necessary to take it further.
> 
> You may also wish to confirm that your ICB record has not been affected-assuming your credit union is a member.
> 
> ...


 
I suppose I am concerned that it is the 1st letter I have recieved and its claiming to be a reminder letter, therefore had this letter not been recieved like the others that had been sent then my credit rating could have been affected as i was un aware of the problem. And also as I don't have any arrears. I just don't think an "oops", Sorry cuts it.. Maybe I am over reacting?


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Jan 2008)

Other than satisfying yourself that it was a genuine error/mistake and your file is 'clean', I don't see what is to be gained by making much more of an issue out of this.


----------



## Tadhgin (9 Jan 2008)

Dear Indebtedgal,

Did you sign an ICB disclosure consent form when applying for your loan initially?
If you didn't, it is very unlikely that your credit union sent a report on you to the ICB.
In fact, the number of credit unions that are members of the ICB currently is less than 10% of credit unions in the country. 

You can determine this by checking the ICB website, or by asking your credit union if they are members of the ICB. 

You can also obtain a copy of the records that the ICB hold on you. This costs only €6.00. You may download a form from the ICB website. They are very efficient.
You have a right to have any incorrect records they hold on you corrected. If they don't, you can contact the Data Protection Commissioner.

If you want to pursue matters with your credit union, you should, in the first instance, write to the author of the letter, setting out the facts as you see them, and seeking answers to what questions you have. You might indicate also what corrective action you want taken - such as, for instance, that the one or two letters recorded on the system be marked as Credit Union errors? I would suggest that you allow the person a suitable time-frame to respond, maybe 2 weeks? Keep a copy of all documentation.

If you are unhappy with the response, contact the Credit Union Manager and ask to make a formal complaint, if that is what you want to do.

Each Credit Union has a complaint's procedure. If, at the end of the process you are still not satisfied with the outcome, you should contact the Financial Services Ombudsman's Office, outlining your complaint in clear language, and supplying any supporting documentation.

Bearing all of this in mind, please remember also that systems are operated by real people, and people do sometimes make mistakes. It is very upsetting to be at the receiving end of such mistakes. It is also upsetting for those who perpetuate the mistakes. By and large, credit control staffs do not deliberately set out to upset people. They hate being subjected to complaints arising from errors they made themselves. They are subjected to intense pressure to minimize arrears, and errors do happen, unfortunately. Where an apology is offered, it usually is meant.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

Tadhgin said:


> It is also upsetting for those who perpetuate the mistakes.


I do hope that you meant "perpetrate" and that the _CU _doesn't habitually employ people who perpetually make mistakes?


----------

